# Best Neoprene Waders?



## gabe (Dec 21, 2004)

Looking to buy 1,000 gram insulated neoprene waders. Any input would be great. Thanks.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

cabela's, the "titanium" ones on the back of the waterfowl catalog. I have them. They have the same features as the lacrosse and columbia high end ones just $50.00 less.


----------



## Wld Fowl (May 29, 2006)

Cabelas Waterfowler 1200Ti. I just bought a pair and man they are great. They come with a hand warmer that holds shells and has 4 pockets.

Ryan


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

During the last week of the season this year my waders sprung a rather large leak. I am really considering trying the Cabela's "Ultimate Waders". They really have talked them up over the last couple of years and that armor flex shell is supposed to be pretty tough. I beleive they come in 1000 gram thinsulate.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Armor Flex isn't that tough. Yes,tougher than just neoprene but you still need to be careful. I've been wearing them for the last 5 years and really like them,but they're not rip proof with Armor Flex. :wink: 

Alex


----------



## jpm49878 (Oct 29, 2006)

Gander Mountain Guide Series is a good wader. I got a pair for free, and they never let me down.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Cabela's has some great waders.....and I've had to return 3 pairs.....no problems at all. They asked if I wanted my money back or a new pair of waders. Can't say no to that.

I owned the Cabela's 3 pairs of Cabelas Waders:

1.) Ultimate Waders

2.) Supermag (now being discontinued from Cabelas.)

3.) TI Titanium Waders.

What I have to say about the Cabelas's waders is this:

1.) Ultimate's - Nice, but not warm enough, and no shell loops or handwarmers.

2.) Supermag's - Best Cabela's Wader's I've had, but no handwarmers.

3.) TI Titanum - Best EQUIPPED Waders.....almost perfect. Detatchable handwarmer, shell loops, D clips. But definitely not Warm enough. The Titanium Interior doesn't do much if you ask me.

IF I am correct, Cabela's wader's are made by Hodgeman/Lacrosse and this company also makes waders for Columbia. The Armor Flex and other names for it are all good. Plain o'l neoprene can get holed pretty easily.

I bought a pair of Columbia Quad 1600 Waders and added an Avery Handwarmer to the front. Perfect. Basically it's a warmer Cabela's TI Titanium Wader. Very happy, used them one season. (They also make them in sizes down to 6, I think.)

Good luck.

:sniper:


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

I've had a pair of Gander Mountain Guide Series for about 5 years now. I do have to say they have been good waders. They are 5 mm with 600 gram thinsulate and have the velcro straps which I think is the only way to go. No problems until the last weekend of duck hunting this year when the left boot cracked and sprung a rather large leak. I'm definately going to try a pair of Cabela's waders next. Either the Ultamite or Titanium series.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I've never liked velcro, b/c my Cabela's Ultimate waders had a velcro and after one year the velcor "died" or whatever they call it and wouldn't stick together anymore.

When I brought them back, the guy said that it happens.

I do like how my Columbia Quad waders have velcro AND buckles. That way when I undue my snaps, the shoulder straps still swing down and stay connected.

:sniper:


----------

